# Do i need to modifiy my plow



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey guys i have a 2005 F-350 XLT Short bed super cab it has an 8 Inch lift on stock tires right now im wounding if its possible to put a plow on the truck i used to have 38 inch tires on it so its alot lower any info would be great thank you.


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

More than likely.

You just need to make sure the A-frame of the plow is level when the plow is down.




..................


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

ok so what do you think i need to modify to make it work the push plates?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

What plow do you have? If a Fisher straight blade, pm me your number and i'll text you pictures of what you need to do to the plow a frame.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I will be doing this probably late Spring or Summer as I have a lift but not as high as the OP. I am working on my home made CNC plasma cutter table right now. One of the first items I am going to make will be a set of 3/8” or ½” thick triangular plates with the three holes (might not even put the 3 holes) that will now be welded to the top of the A-frame so it will sit level. My A-frame is a little different as it is a modified Diamond A-frame to fit a Fisher minute mount. I have a full shop (Bpt. Mill, Lathe, MIG, TIG, Plasma, band saw, etc). I am in Fairfield. You can get your steel in Stfd at Kettleworks (Bill). He will cut you what you need.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

drop the truck side frame. if you raise the plow side mounting tabs, you weaken the A frame and it will only break. i have seen it way to many times at the body shop.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

tjctransport;1628280 said:


> drop the truck side frame. if you raise the plow side mounting tabs, you weaken the A frame and it will only break. i have seen it way to many times at the body shop.


I think that would put more undue stress on the truck frame because now it is acting more like a pendulum wanting to twist the front frame horns down more so than the stock plow mount set up. You would have to add tubing going back to another section on the frame to alleviate the twisting loads. I am sure it can be done but then you would lose some ground clearance with the extra apparatus hanging down which negates the lift in the first place. I have even repaired a couple of frames where there were support tubes going back from the main plow mount back to the frame under the cab. It actually fatigued the frame so much I had to add sections to it. I have not seen any issues with modifying the A-frame if done correctly and gusseted as well. There are some pics on plowsite where it was done correctly as I explained above. Plus, even if something happens to the A-frame, I would rather fix an A-frame on a plow vs a frame of a truck.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm almost positive Fisher sells a kit for just this sort of thing


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

well since my truck is so hi i have come up with something that is kind of cool and im going to see if it works on my older truck first before my new one tjs i might need some fab help with this but my goal is to build a mount that will slide up and down on the frame of the truck with piston actuators that i have laying around so the plow will sit high when its not in use and then can drop to the correct height tell me what you think


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

peteo1;1628373 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm almost positive Fisher sells a kit for just this sort of thing


im not sure if they do but if they do i will look in to this


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like the lift kit is in the way of any plow mount that bolts to the frame.

Looks like some major mods to make it work, but probably do-able.

.........


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

all that changed in the front is the springs and the drop arm angle thats about it


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Ozzyr333;1631938 said:


> all that changed in the front is the springs and the drop arm angle thats about it


I see a bracket infront of the tires that is bolted off the frame to compensate for the lift. That bracket is where most plow mounts go.

Take the truck to a shop and see what they say. Personally, I think the front is too modified the way it is to support a plow.

.......


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Saw this customized plow on an f250 w an 8" lift on craigslist


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

One of my guys has a 6" lift on his F350, he modified the truck side mount to drop it/keep A-frame level.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

If it were my truck I would modify the plow side, otherwise your frame will be hanging way below the bumper.

Take it to a reputable welding shop and have them modify it. Any welder worth his salt can gusset it up right so it doesn't crack.

And wax your truck...


----------

